# MJ7 update error 402



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

I just bought my N3 yesterday, rooted it (kingo) and installed SS. I get the "custom" boot screen and Device Status is "custom". Based on reading through the posts, I thought I'd be able to apply the MJ7 update by changing the SuperSu settings (disabling SU and protecting root), but that's not working out so well. The update fails in recovery and shows a failed status of 402 when you check for updates again. I have tried various tweaks to the process that has been posted but none seen to work. I'm away from my computer today (meant to bring it with me) at an event, so I can't try the Kies method until later. Just wondering if anyone else has had success updating this way and if so what were the exact steps.

Phone is bone stock, no mods except for the automatic install of my apps, rooting and SSing.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

I tried the supersu survival route and got that same error. Tried a bunch of ways. People have had success doing it by replacing build.prop. However I tried Kies 3 and updated successfully but unfortunately lost root. So I'm hoping for another exploit besides Kingo. I knew I would possibly loose root so that's my own fault. Oh well


----------



## techmarine1992 (Nov 6, 2013)

Is this update even necessary. I rooted with the DE LA Vega method, have SS AND A FEW TWEAKS INSTALLED. IF THE UPDATE IS MINOR I'M STAYING PUT.


----------



## hsomnus (Jun 24, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## hsomnus (Jun 24, 2011)

techmarine1992 said:


> Is this update even necessary. I rooted with the DE LA Vega method, have SS AND A FEW TWEAKS INSTALLED. IF THE UPDATE IS MINOR I'M STAYING PUT.


It was recommended by beans if youre going to flash his rooted odex or deodex roms

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, so I went ahead and flashed the MJ7 file in odin and, obviously, lost root. I've tried Kingo twice and it has failed both times. Says "not supported" at the end. It goes through the motions and reboots the phone a couple of times, but subsequently fails. Anybody else had this problem?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> I thought I read somewhere that when it fails, you need to disconnect the phone then connect it again, can't remember where I saw that, I never used kingo
> 
> Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


That didn't work either. Guess I'll try it again at work tomorrow with a different PC and better internet connection.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought root De La Vega didn't work on MJ7 only on MI9.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

De La Vega won't work on MJ7

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## neomagus (Dec 11, 2011)

TopazAaron said:


> De La Vega won't work on MJ7
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


If you flash de la vega over top MJ7, youll end up softbricking your phone and have to flash the pit file to fix, just FYI


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Kingo finally worked after three different computers and at least 10 attempts.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Be sure to flash the new SU, it's a must if using kingo
> 
> Sent from my Post-it-Note 3


Yes, I flashed Chainfire's SU.zip, but I think it's worth noting that I emailed Kingo Support with my problem and received a response from them in a reasonable amount of time. As it turns out, I had already gotten it to work by then, but we shared about 3 or 4 emails back and forth and they asked if I'd verified that it didn't trip Knox and that if I was aware that the device would now show "Custom". All in all, it seemed like this individual was more than willing to help and didn't seem to be the malicious type. Obviously, I could be completely wrong about them, but if it were all about stealing MEID's, why would they bother to answer a support email.


----------



## biceptricep (Nov 13, 2013)

New to the forum, came here just to get some help related to the 402 error.

I cannot get this update to install. I'm on the N3, I disabled SuperUser and set it to Survival mode, and I also uninstalled Xposed Framework.

What else do I have to do to get this baby to update?

Thanks


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

I ended up flashing the MJ7 tar in Odin and rerooting with Kingo (personal choice), but it took many, many tries to get root back.

You might try to use Triangle Away or Wanam to get your status back from "Custom" and then try the OTA. I have never used either of those apps, but in reading around the forums for those who have had success in taking the OTA and getting root back, it seems like this may be a key reason.


----------



## jeckel51 (Dec 11, 2011)

biceptricep said:


> New to the forum, came here just to get some help related to the 402 error.
> 
> I cannot get this update to install. I'm on the N3, I disabled SuperUser and set it to Survival mode, and I also uninstalled Xposed Framework.
> 
> ...


obviously this is my opinion on the results I got and a handful of others I helped. You have to be virgin stock with the exception of superuser pro. Don't remove any apps. Don't freeze any apps in titanium. The other steps involved you seem to have done. That is the only difference. did you use Kongo or Root De La vega because this seems to play a part in my theory

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## biceptricep (Nov 13, 2013)

I used De La Vega to root. I'm on stock, no custom roms. The only thing unusual I had on here that I thought might be affecting it was xposed framework. I'll try some of the methods listed above,trying to avoid Odin flash though for my KNOX counter


----------

